# Happy Thanksgiving



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Back at you and to everyone else, be safe and don't OD on Turkey, it makes it easy to sleep at the wheel. take a walk after dinner instead of, or at least before a NAP


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Wayne


----------

